# Stellungnahme des Antispam e.V.



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2007)

Irgendwie sollte man das hier mal brüderlich teilen


> »Frau Zypries' Pläne zur Bekämpfung unerlaubter Telefonwerbung reichen nicht aus«
> 17 September 2007
> Belästigungen durch unerwünschte Telefonwerbung sind - neben der immer weiter zunehmenden oder um sich greifenden E-Mail-Werbeflut - derzeit das Problem, mit dem deutsche Verbraucherschützer am häufigsten konfrontiert werden. Daher begrüßt der Antispam e.V. grundsätzlich den von Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries vorgelegten Gesetzesentwurf zur Bekämpfung der unerlaubten Telefonwerbung. Dieser ist ein erster Ansatz, Verbrauchern, wie auch Verbraucherschutzorganisationen und Wettbewerbsverbänden, die Möglichkeit zu verschaffen, unseriösen Telefonmarketern das Geschäft zu erschweren.
> 
> ...


http://www.antispam-ev.de
Frau Zypries hat offenbar manchmal etwas zu sehr die Wünsche der Wirtschaft im Blick


> "Keiner will eine bestellte Pizza erst schriftlich bestätigen"


 Ich auch nicht. Mir würde reichen, wenn bestätigte Inkompetenz bei Politiker(inne)n zur sofortigen Demission ohne Pensionsanspruch führen würde.
Siehe hier

Die Verbraucherschutzminister verständigten sich zudem auf schärfere Maßnahmen gegen unerlaubte Telefonwerbung. Über das geplante Widerspruchsrecht hinaus sollen telefonisch geschlossene Verträge erst dann rechtskräftig werden, wenn der Kunde sie schriftlich bestätigt.
Seehofer erklärte dazu in Berlin: "Wir brauchen dringend einen effektiven Schutz für die Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher gegen belästigende und unerwünschte Telefonwerbung".

Richtig so.


----------



## Qoppa (18 September 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme des Antispam e.V.*



			
				Antispam schrieb:
			
		

> ..................... Zum einen ist es den unmittelbar Betroffenen derzeit praktisch kaum möglich, sich effektiv gegen diese Form der Belästigung zu wehren, weil sie die Callcenter nicht ermitteln können. Diese rufen meist mit unterdrückter Rufnummer an. Weiterhin ist zu bemängeln, dass es den Verbrauchern oft nicht einmal etwas nützt, wenn ihnen ausnahmsweise Kontaktdaten der Werbenden zur Verfügung stehen.


ich beschäftige mich ja seit einiger Zeit mit Cold Calls, - und ich muß aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, daß es hauptsächlich am gerichtsfesten Nachweis hängt. Dazu auch die Stellungnahme der Wettbewerbszentrale:
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/media/getlivedoc.aspx?id=1267
[pdf-download]


Wenn man auf das Angebot aus Beweiszwecken eingeht, dann hat man die Grundlage für eine kostenpflichtige Abmahnung, - und das ist eine recht wirksame Methode. Das "Problem" dabei ist, daß das zunächst einen großen Aufwand für die Belästigten bedeutet. Das wird sich aber durch Gesetzesverschärfungen nicht ändern. Es geht vor allem um die Umsetzung, - und ich denke, daß Aktionen wie die Strafzahlung aus UE von Tele2 (2x 100.000 €) da durchaus Wirkung tut.

ich empfehle jedem Belästigten, eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung über den Cold Call an die WBZ zu schicken:
http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/media/getlivedoc.aspx?id=429


----------

